# Laser Projectors



## Kotli512 (Jan 17, 2020)

Fairly new to spec-ing projectors, and the theater I work for is looking to possibly upgrade to laser projectors in the next few years. Our current projector is a Digital Projection Highlite 660 2K model. Our stage shot is typically 60-65', occasionally 30' with a wide throw lens onto our 40' cyc. Anyone have suggestions on how to start looking for stuff/ recommendations on models to explore?


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Jan 18, 2020)

Why the 2 different throw distances? Both front projection?


----------



## Kotli512 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ben Stiegler said:


> Why the 2 different throw distances? Both front projection?


Both Front Projection. We need to move the projector on to our catwalks and use a short throw lens to actually fill the cyc because of various parts of the building blocking the shot otherwise.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Jan 19, 2020)

Here's 12k lumens for abt $13k including standard lense ... just a calibration point. I've had good luck with prof Epsons

L1505UHNL


----------



## macsound (Jan 23, 2020)

I love epson projectors in general. I feel their color, brightness and accuracy to spec is better and more consistant than NEC or Panasonic.
But have you seen these in use?
In general I don't like laser projectors, but I've only used NEC and Panasonic.
For the record I didn't like the non-laser lamped NECs and Panasonics either.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Jan 24, 2020)

macsound said:


> I love epson projectors in general. I feel their color, brightness and accuracy to spec is better and more consistant than NEC or Panasonic.
> But have you seen these in use?
> In general I don't like laser projectors, but I've only used NEC and Panasonic.
> For the record I didn't like the non-laser lamped NECs and Panasonics either.


Yes, installed one recently in a mid sized room for presentation and video conferencing. Room has full glass windows along one side. Projector at about 22' was bright enough at 50 pct intensity that it wasn't critical to close window treatments, as had been for the prior lapped $$$ unit. To be fair, I installed also a new SI screen with directional beading to help reject off-axis ambient light. Most scrims are going to gobble more lumens. But in this unit, there's still half the brightness scale unused.

Definitely worth seeing some projector either in your place (shoot out) or at dealer o4 trade shows to get calibrated.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 24, 2020)

I often suggest that you check you local rental house to see what they stock. That way it is easier to match if you need a second projector, plus if you need other lenses, those will also be easier to get.

I have looked at a lot of laser phosphor projectors lately. The only thing that I have noticed is that in some static images, a flicker can be detected. Not so in moving images. Of course, I train my eye to look for inconsistencies in images.


----------



## Jacques Mersereau (Feb 25, 2020)

We have two Epson 1505s = laser/LCD technology. They are - when we bought them - the best bang for the bucks.
We use them together to give us a 3840x1080 'pixel space' across our back cyc curtain, which in reality gives us a ~64ft x 20ft wide image.
They look darn nice and have been mostly trouble free after many hours of operation, yet they have a quirk.

From my experience, yours might be different, matching projectors and blending them together *exactly* starts with being able to match projected WHITE.
With these Epson, everything we have tried to get the white to match, calibration, using their color tools, even sending one back to Epson,
we are unable to get the white to match perfectly and without that, you will never get them to match exactly. 

That said, until someone comes up with a better looking or more powerful projector for $13K, they are the half the price of a Panasonic and look better.


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Feb 26, 2020)

Depending on how often you use it... renting a quality projector like a 4K Barco or the like may be the most economical.

Esp. if you can develop a good relationship with the local rental house...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 26, 2020)

I had 4 Epsons up last year, all L1500 series, though I don't remember precisely which; they're marvelous.

Notably, they have every knob in creation, and an HTTP over ethernet interface to control it all with. Putting on a static IP is the only reason you should have to use the remote; you can even power them on and off from the web.


----------

